# fbsplash+splashutils

## Louisdor

Kurzanleitung für die Einrichtung/Installation von "fbsplash" und den "splashutils" *

Sicher gibt es einige die sich bisher noch nicht so recht an diese "Framebuffer und Splash" Geschichte herangewagt haben.

Selber habe ich auch eine Weile gebraucht, bis es funktioniert hatte.

Deshalb habe ich mir überlegt, diese kleine Kurzanleitung zu verfassen.

Ich hoffe, dass sie durchaus hilfreich ist, besonders für die jenigen, die es nicht so mit dem Englisch haben?!

Wie ich meine Gentoo Installation auf Framebuffer Splash umgestellt habe!?

In dieser Beispielbeschreibung gehe ich von meinem Rechner und einem bereits laufenden Kernel aus.

Installiert ist:

- sys-kernel/development-sources 2.6.8.1

(Full sources for the vanilla 2.6 kernel tree)

- fbsplash-0.9-r6-2.6.8.1.patch

Davon ausgehend, dass bereits ein Kernel installiert ist sollte in das Kernelverzeichnis gewechselt werden,

um dort den Patch auf den installierten Kernel anzuwenden.

(Das ist nur notwendig, wenn ein ungepatchter Kernel installiert ist!)

Zuerst habe ich den passenden Patch heruntergeladen; zu finden auf Spock's Homepage:

http://dev.gentoo.org/~spock/projects/gensplash/archive/

oder

http://dev.gentoo.org/~spock/projects/gensplash/current/

Da ich hier einen Kernel development-sources 2.6.8.1 habe, brauchte ich auch einen passenden Patch: fbsplash-0.9-r6-2.6.8.1.patch

In der Reihenfolge habe ich diese Schritte durchgeführt:

(Die Angaben für Verzeichnisse sollten natürlich auf die eigenen Pfade angepasst werden; bei mir z.B.: /home/alex/)

Wechsel in das Kernelverzeichnis:

```
# cd /usr/src/linux
```

(zur Sicherheit habe ich mir meine Kernel .config gesichert):

```
(# cp .config /home/alex/.config-2.6.8.1)
```

Patchen des Kernels: (der lag bei mir im Home Verzeichnis des  Users)

```
# cat /home/alex/patches/fbsplash-0.9-r6-2.6.8.1.patch | patch -p1
```

die Kernelquellen sauber gemacht:

```
# make mrproper
```

die gesicherte .config-2.6.8.1 wieder nach /usr/src/linux/.config kopieren

```
# cp /home/alex/.config-2.6.8.1 /usr/src/linux/.config
```

die Kernelkonfiguration gestartet:

```
# make menuconfig
```

```

Device Drivers  --->

   Graphics support  --->

      [ * ] Support for frame buffer devices

      <*>   VESA VGA graphics support

          VESA driver type (vesafb-tng)  --->

            (X) vesafb-tng

      (1280x1024@60) VESA default mode
```

(für vesafb-tng sollte natürlich auch der passende Patch im Kernel integriert worden sein.

Zu finden: http://dev.gentoo.org/~spock/projects/vesafb-tng/archive/)

```

   Console display driver support  --->

      [ * ]    VGA text console

      [ * ]    Video mode selection support

      <*>   Framebuffer Console support

   Logo configuration  --->

      [ * ]    Bootup logo

      [ * ]    Standard 224-color Linux logo

      [ * ]   Support for the framebuffer splash  

Device Drivers --->

   Block devices  --->

      <*> RAM disk support

      (4096) Default RAM disk size (kbytes)

      [ * ]   Initial RAM disk (initrd) support
```

den Kernel compiliert:

```
# make && make modules_install
```

die Bootpartition gemounted:

```
# mount /boot
```

den fertigen Kernel nach /boot kopiert:

```
# cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/bzImage-2.6.8.1
```

```
# cp System.map /boot/System.map.2.6.8.1
```

```
# cp .config /boot/.config-2.6.8.1 (ich mache das nur zur Sicherung)
```

da meine splashutils noch ~x86 (masked) sind, habe ich sie in /etc/portage/package.keywords eingetragen:

```
# echo "media-gfx/splashutils ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

dann die splashutils installiert:

```
# emerge -v splashutils
```

einen neuen initrd erstellt:

```
# splash_geninitramfs -v -g /boot/fbsplash-emergence-1280x1024  -r 1280x1024 emergence
```

So sieht meine /boot/grub/grub.conf jetzt aus:

```
default 1

timeout 10

splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.7 (11.Aug.2004)

root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/bzImage-2.6.7 root=/dev/hda3 vga=0x31A splash=silent

initrd=/initrd-1280x1024

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.8.1 (18.Oct. 2004)

root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/bzImage-2.6.8.1 root=/dev/hda3 video=vesafb:1280x1024-32@60,mtrr,ywrap splash=silent,theme:emergence

initrd=/fbsplash-emergence-1280x1024
```

So sieht meine /etc/conf.d/splash jetzt aus:

```
# Config file for splashutils

# a theme to use, probably best left commented (the theme specified

# on the kernel command line is used)

SPLASH_THEME="default"

# on which ttys should fbsplash be enabled? defaults to RC_TTY_NUMBER

SPLASH_TTYS="0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 11 12"

# what font to use? defaults to what fbtruetype uses

SPLASH_FONT="luxisri.ttf"

# boot/reboot/shutdown message overrides

SPLASH_BOOT_MESSAGE="Booting the system"

SPLASH_REBOOT_MESSAGE="Rebooting the system"

SPLASH_SHUTDOWN_MESSAGE="Shutting the system down"

# should we drop to verbose mode on initscript errors? (yes/no)

SPLASH_VERBOSE_ON_ERRORS="yes"

# allows to set different themes on different consoles

# format: "<console>:<theme> <console>:<theme> (...)"

SPLASH_TTY_MAP="1:emergence"
```

[Edit]

Evtl. den Eintrag SPLASH_FONT="luxisri.ttf" auskommentieren, wenn es nicht funktionieren sollte!?

Und, nicht vergessen!

splash in den default Runlevel einzutragen:

```
# rc-update add splash default
```

bootsplash aus dem default Runlevel zu entfernen:

```
# rc-update del bootsplash
```

So, das sollte es schon gewesen sein. Nach einem Reboot müßte fbsplash funktionieren!  :Wink: 

Wer gerne mehr Infos darüber haben möchte findet hier http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_fbsplash mehr dazu.

Falls nicht alles so zur 100%tig funktioniert, kann ich leider keine Garantie übernehmen! Bei mir hat es mit diesen Schritten erfolgreich geklappt!

Hab das [OT] entfernt - hat ja sogar im engeren Sinn mit Gentoo zu tun. - Earthwings 

----------

## Louisdor

Edit:

Irgendwie gibt es Probleme mit der der Darstellung diverser Zeichen auf den Konsolen.

¹ ² ³ { [ ] } \ @  | µ ~ werden nicht immer korrekt dargestellt! Manchmal ja, manchmal nicht!?

Scheinbar hängt es mit den splashutils oder mit diesem Eintrag in /etc/conf.d/splash zusammen: 

SPLASH_FONT="luxisri.ttf".

Ich habe bei mir jetzt diese Zeile erst mal auskommentiert. Auch eine Änderung des Fonts hat nichts gebracht.

Ebenfalls das Experimentieren mit den Einstellungen für "locale" brachte kein besseres Ergebnis.

/etc/conf.d/splash:

```
# what font to use? defaults to what fbtruetype uses

# SPLASH_FONT="luxisri.ttf"
```

In den englischsprachigen Foren ist das Thema wohl schon bekannt, doch eine passende Lösung habe ich da bisher nicht gefunden. ...

----------

## zappi

Hi,

das Problem ist bekannt, und eine Lösung ist noch nicht in Sicht.

Wenn man allerdings den richtigen Font in der Konsole nutzen möchte _und_ Gensplash, gibt es noch die  Möglichkeit in der Datei /boot/grub/grub.conf  splash:silent durch splash:verbose zu ersetzen. Dadurch fällt zwar der der schöne Screen mit den Fortschrittsbalken weg, aber man kann die Konsole wenigstens voll nutzen, und sich an den Hintergrund erfreuen.  :Wink: 

 zappi

----------

## Louisdor

 *zappi wrote:*   

> Dadurch fällt zwar der der schöne Screen mit den Fortschrittsbalken weg, aber man kann die Konsole wenigstens voll nutzen, und sich an den Hintergrund erfreuen. 

 Hm, vielen Dank.

Im Großen und Ganzen geht es so, jedoch gehen immer noch nicht alle Zeichen: z.B.: die hochgestellte Eins (¹).

Aber egal, wann brauch ich die mal wirklich ... !?

----------

## obmib

Hi,

sorry, aber bei mir funktioniert das ganze nicht. Gebootet wird ohne Fehler, aber nach nem schönen Hintergrund hält man vergeblich ausschau.

Ich poste mal meine grub.conf

default 0

timeout 30

title=Gentoo fbsplash

root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/bzImage-2.6.9 root=/dev/hda3 video=vesafb:1024x768-32@60,mtrr,ywrap

initrd=/fbsplash-emergence-1024x768

Ich muss vielleicht dazusagen, dass ich schon keinen Hintergrund bei meiner Installation hatte, was ja normalerweise der Fall ist. 

Weiß vielleicht jemand eine Lösung für das Problem?

Schönen Gruß[/quote]

----------

## Earthwings

"splash=silent,theme:emergence" fehlt ja auch als Kernelparameter in grub.conf

----------

## obmib

Hi,

danke, aber trotzdem kein Erfolg  :Sad:  immernoch kein Bild zu sehen...

----------

## calvin-gr

bei mir erscheint der splash erst ganz am ende des bootvorgangs.

wie kann ich das aendern?

----------

## Louisdor

 *obmib wrote:*   

> danke, aber trotzdem kein Erfolg  immernoch kein Bild zu sehen...

 

Hast Du den richtigen Patch genommen?

fbsplash-0.9-r8-2.6.9.patch müßte für Deinen Kernel der richtige sein.

Ich hatte auch erst "aus Versehen" einen falschen Patch, der patchte zwar den Kernel, doch es lief nicht damit.

Um den verkehrten Patch wieder rauszukriegen habe ich den Kernel neu emerged und noch mal von vorne angefangen.  :Wink: 

----------

## Louisdor

 *calvin-gr wrote:*   

> bei mir erscheint der splash erst ganz am ende des bootvorgangs.
> 
> wie kann ich das aendern?

 Schau mal in diese Erklärung.

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_fbsplash#Background_image_loading_in_the_middle_of_the_boot_process

----------

## obmib

 *NovaleX wrote:*   

>  *obmib wrote:*   danke, aber trotzdem kein Erfolg  immernoch kein Bild zu sehen... 
> 
> Hast Du den richtigen Patch genommen?
> 
> fbsplash-0.9-r8-2.6.9.patch müßte für Deinen Kernel der richtige sein.
> ...

 

Ja, ich habe extra drauf geachtet...

Ich denke mal es hängt damit zusammen dass ich bei der Installation auch schon keinen bootsplash hatte...

----------

## hanzi

ich habe die anleitung exakt befolgt aber es scheint bei mir nicht zu funzen.

Kernel: development sources: 2.9.10

Hab alle optionen wie du es oben beschreiben hast im kernel ausgewaehlt, das ganze kompiliert und das bzImage auf boot kopiert.

Nur irgendwie erscheint bei mir der gewuenschte schoene Hintergrund nicht..

An was koennte das liegen?

cat /etc/conf.d/splash

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> SPLASH_THEME="default"
> 
> SPLASH_TTYS="0 1 2 3 4 5"
> ...

 

cat /boot/grub/grub.conf

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> default 0
> 
> timeout 10
> ...

 

btw. nein, ich hab nicht vergessen splash in das default runlevel einzutragen   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Louisdor

 *hanzi wrote:*   

> ich habe die anleitung exakt befolgt aber es scheint bei mir nicht zu funzen.
> 
> Kernel: development sources: 2.9.10

 Hm, so einen Kernel gibt es nicht! (Passt auch nicht zu Deiner grub.conf; sicher ein Tippfehler!?

 *hanzi wrote:*   

> cat /boot/grub/grub.conf
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> kernel (hd0,0)/kernel-2.6 root=/dev/sda3 doscsi  
> ...

 

Welchen Kernel hast Du denn genau und welchen Patch hast Du genommen??

----------

## hanzi

kernel:

development-sources

version: 2.6.10-rc1

Kernel patch habe ich den hier genommen:

http://dev.gentoo.org/~spock/projects/gensplash/current/fbsplash-0.9-r8-2.6.10-rc1.patch

@bzImage

Ich hab so bzImage so kopiert:

cd /usr/src/linux

cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-2.6

Deshalb auch der Eintrag in der grub.conf

Sollte doch trotzdem funzen, oder?

----------

## hanzi

hier meine kernel - config

```

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

# Code maturity level options

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_CLEAN_COMPILE=y

CONFIG_BROKEN_ON_SMP=y

# General setup

#

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_AUDIT=y

CONFIG_AUDITSYSCALL=y

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=14

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_KOBJECT_UEVENT=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

# Loadable module support

#

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_OBSOLETE_MODPARM=y

CONFIG_KMOD=y

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

CONFIG_MK7=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_3DNOW=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_NONFATAL=y

# Firmware Drivers

#

CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM=y

CONFIG_MTRR=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DEC_LOCK=y

# Power management options (ACPI, APM)

#

CONFIG_PM=y

CONFIG_SOFTWARE_SUSPEND=y

CONFIG_PM_STD_PARTITION=""

# ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support

#

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BOOT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_INTERPRETER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

CONFIG_ACPI_BUS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PCI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

# Bus options (PCI, PCMCIA, EISA, MCA, ISA)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

CONFIG_PCI_LEGACY_PROC=y

CONFIG_PCI_NAMES=y

CONFIG_ISA=y

#

# PC-card bridges

#

CONFIG_PCMCIA_PROBE=y

#

# Executable file formats

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

# Generic Driver Options

#

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=m

# Parallel port support

#

CONFIG_PARPORT=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_CML1=y

# Plug and Play support

#

CONFIG_PNP=y

#

# Block devices

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=8192

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

CONFIG_LBD=y

# IO Schedulers

#

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

# ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

#

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

# Please see Documentation/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI=y

# IDE chipset support/bugfixes

#

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATIIXP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5520=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

# SCSI device support

#

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

#

# SCSI low-level drivers

#

CONFIG_SCSI_DPT_I2O=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_AHCI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SVW=y

CONFIG_SCSI_ATA_PIIX=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_NV=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_PROMISE=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SX4=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIL=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_ULI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_VIA=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_VITESSE=y

CONFIG_SCSI_IPR=m

CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2XXX=y

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

#

CONFIG_IEEE1394=y

# Texas Instruments PCILynx requires I2C

#

CONFIG_IEEE1394_OHCI1394=y

# Protocol Drivers

#

CONFIG_IEEE1394_RAWIO=y

# Networking support

#

CONFIG_NET=y

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=y

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

# IP: Virtual Server Configuration

#

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

# IP: Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_QUEUE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_LIMIT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_IPRANGE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MAC=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_PKTTYPE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MARK=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MULTIPORT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TOS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_RECENT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ECN=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_DSCP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_AH_ESP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_LENGTH=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TTL=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TCPMSS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_HELPER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_STATE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_CONNTRACK=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_OWNER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_LOG=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ULOG=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TCPMSS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_NEEDED=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MASQUERADE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REDIRECT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_NETMAP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_SAME=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MANGLE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TOS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ECN=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_DSCP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MARK=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_CLASSIFY=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_RAW=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_NOTRACK=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPTABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPFILTER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARP_MANGLE=y

# Network testing

#

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

CONFIG_DUMMY=m

# Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)

#

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_MII=y

# Tulip family network device support

#

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

CONFIG_8139TOO=y

CONFIG_8139TOO_PIO=y

# Ethernet (10000 Mbit)

#

CONFIG_S2IO=m

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

# Input I/O drivers

#

CONFIG_SOUND_GAMEPORT=y

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

# Serial drivers

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=4

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTY_COUNT=256

CONFIG_PRINTER=y

# Ftape, the floppy tape device driver

#

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL_MCH=m

CONFIG_DRM=y

# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

# Logo configuration

#

CONFIG_LOGO=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_CLUT224=y

CONFIG_FB_SPLASH=y

# Sound

#

CONFIG_SOUND=y

# Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

#

CONFIG_SND=y

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM=y

CONFIG_SND_HWDEP=y

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=y

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

#

# PCI devices

#

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=y

CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1=y

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

# USB Device Class drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

#

# USB Human Interface Devices (HID)

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

CONFIG_USB_EGALAX=m

#

# USB Serial Converter support

#

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM=m

CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETSERVO=m

#

# USB Gadget Support

#

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

#

# File systems

#

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_JBD=y

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

#

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

# CONFIG_ZISOFS is not set

CONFIG_UDF_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

#

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

# Pseudo filesystems

#

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_DEVFS_FS=y

CONFIG_DEVFS_MOUNT=y

CONFIG_DEVPTS_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

# Network File Systems

#

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y

CONFIG_NFSD=y

CONFIG_NFSD_TCP=y

CONFIG_LOCKD=y

CONFIG_EXPORTFS=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC=y

CONFIG_SMB_FS=y

# Partition Types

#

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

# Native Language Support

#

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

# Profiling support

#

CONFIG_PROFILING=y

CONFIG_OPROFILE=y

# Kernel hacking

#

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_4KSTACKS=y

# Library routines

#

CONFIG_CRC32=y

CONFIG_LIBCRC32C=m

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_X86_BIOS_REBOOT=y

CONFIG_PC=y

```

Last edited by hanzi on Sat Nov 06, 2004 7:47 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## hanzi

~ niemand eine idee?

@Earthwings:

fixed. hab die unnoetigen Kommentare geloescht.

Jetzt ist es gleich viel einfacher zu lesen   :Very Happy: 

@push

sry hab ich nicht gewusst.

Wird nicht wieder vorkommen   :Wink:  (ab jetzt nur mehr alle 24h..)Last edited by hanzi on Sat Nov 06, 2004 7:50 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Earthwings

Zwei Dinge: Erstens beim posten von Konfigurationsdateien die Kommentare entfernen. Zweitens mit dem bumpen mindestens 24h Stunden warten.

----------

## Louisdor

Hat denn 

```
# splash_geninitramfs -v -g /boot/fbsplash-emergence-1280x1024  -r 1280x1024 emergence
```

richtig funktioniert?

Sonst probier es einfach noch einmal, in der Reihenfolge, wie oben beschrieben!?

----------

## hanzi

 *NovaleX wrote:*   

> Hat denn 
> 
> ```
> # splash_geninitramfs -v -g /boot/fbsplash-emergence-1280x1024  -r 1280x1024 emergence
> ```
> ...

 

Soweit ich gesehen habe hat es funktioniert (hat alles ok ausgeschaut was dagestanden ist und es wurden keine Fehler angezeigt)

Ich versuche trotzdem deine Guide nochmal von vorne.

Vieleicht ist mir ja irgendein Fehler unterlaufen.

Trotzdem mal danke fuer deine Antwort   :Smile: 

----------

## Louisdor

 *hanzi wrote:*   

> Vieleicht ist mir ja irgendein Fehler unterlaufen.

 

Auf http://dev.gentoo.org/~spock/projects/gensplash/ steht, dass man "am Besten" nur bootsplash oder nur genspalsh installiert haben sollte.   *http://dev.gentoo.org/~spock/projects/gensplash/ wrote:*   

> Can I use both gensplash and bootsplash?
> 
> No, you have to choose either one of them. Bootsplash and fbsplash patches are mutually exclusive. Also, the splashutils and bootsplash ebuilds both provide the /sbin/splash file. You can emerge splashutils without unmerging bootsplash, but keep in mind that this will overwrite /sbin/splash and bootsplash will not work properly until it's reemerged. It's not necessary to have bootsplash emerged to use gensplash.

 Also schau mal, dass Du bootsplash nicht mehr installiert hast, vielleicht hilft es ja!? Ich habe das jedenfalls vorher deinstalliert.

```
# emerge unmerge bootsplash
```

 *hanzi wrote:*   

> Trotzdem mal danke fuer deine Antwort  

 Ist schon ok!  :Wink:  ...

----------

## hanzi

Inzwischen hab ich das problem gefunden.

Ich habe vesa gegen den vga trieber (16 bit) ausgetauscht und dann beim grub den vga=xxx parameter anstatt den anderen Parametern verwendet.

Und dann hat es sofort gefunzt.   :Smile: 

----------

## Sandal Tolk

Ich komme irgendwie nicht so ganz damit klar, ich habe den Kernel gepatched (habe Kernelversion 2.6.9) und dann die Einstellungen gemacht.

Dort fehlte schonmal der Punkt 

Support for the framebuffer splash

bei Logo configuration und beim kompilieren des Kernels hat er wie folgt abgebrochen.

Hat jemand ne Idee, was da falsch läuft?

```

drivers/video/console/fbcon.c: In Funktion »fbcon_takeover«:

drivers/video/console/fbcon.c:347: Warnung: implicit declaration of function `fb     

splash_init'

drivers/video/console/fbcon.c: In Funktion »accel_bmove«:

drivers/video/console/fbcon.c:541: Warnung: implicit declaration of function `fb     

splash_active'

drivers/video/console/fbcon.c:542: error: structure has no member named `vc_spla     

sh'

drivers/video/console/fbcon.c:543: error: structure has no member named `vc_spla     

sh'

drivers/video/console/fbcon.c:544: error: structure has no member named `vc_spla     

sh'

drivers/video/console/fbcon.c:545: error: structure has no member named `vc_spla     

sh'

drivers/video/console/fbcon.c: In Funktion »accel_clear_margins«:

drivers/video/console/fbcon.c:696: Warnung: implicit declaration of function `fb     

splash_clear'

drivers/video/console/fbcon.c:696: error: `sy' undeclared (first use in this fun     

ction)

drivers/video/console/fbcon.c:696: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reporte     

d only once

drivers/video/console/fbcon.c:696: error: for each function it appears in.)

drivers/video/console/fbcon.c:696: error: `sx' undeclared (first use in this fun     

ction)

drivers/video/console/fbcon.c:696: error: `height' undeclared (first use in this     

 function)

drivers/video/console/fbcon.c:696: error: `width' undeclared (first use in this      

function)

drivers/video/console/fbcon.c: In Funktion »fbcon_set_disp«:

drivers/video/console/fbcon.c:1378: error: structure has no member named `vc_spl     

ash'

drivers/video/console/fbcon.c:1379: error: structure has no member named `vc_spl     

ash'

drivers/video/console/fbcon.c: In Funktion »fbcon_resize«:

drivers/video/console/fbcon.c:2065: error: structure has no member named `vc_spl     

ash'

drivers/video/console/fbcon.c: In Funktion »fbcon_switch«:

drivers/video/console/fbcon.c:2115: Warnung: implicit declaration of function `f     

bsplash_active_vc'

drivers/video/console/fbcon.c:2118: error: structure has no member named `vc_spl     

ash'

drivers/video/console/fbcon.c:2118: error: structure has no member named `vc_spl     

ash'

drivers/video/console/fbcon.c:2118: error: structure has no member named `vc_spl     

ash'

drivers/video/console/fbcon.c:2119: Warnung: implicit declaration of function `f     

bsplash_call_helper'

drivers/video/console/fbcon.c:2120: Warnung: implicit declaration of function `f     

bsplash_disable'

drivers/video/console/fbcon.c: In Funktion »fbcon_suspended«:

drivers/video/console/fbcon.c:2852: Warnung: implicit declaration of function `f     

bsplash_cursor'

make[3]: *** [drivers/video/console/fbcon.o] Fehler 1

make[2]: *** [drivers/video/console] Fehler 2

make[1]: *** [drivers/video] Fehler 2

make: *** [drivers] Fehler 2

```

----------

## hoschi

Gut das den Thread gibt  :Smile: 

Man VESAFB-TNG schafft es nur bei exakt jedem zweiten Bootvorgang richtig zu starten, außer es war ein direkt "Soft-Reboot" per "Strg+Alt+Enft". 

Er läd sich immer nur in 800x600, anstatt 1280x1024  :Sad: 

Ich weiß leider einfach nicht warum, es tritt auf seit dem ich eine Nvidia GeForce 6600 GT/AGP habe.

Idee?

PS: Vanilla Kernel 2.6.9

----------

## DarKRaveR

Hi, habe einige kleien PRobs/Schönheitsfehler mti dem splash.

Erstmal das wichtigste, 2.6.10 vanilla + vesafb-tng + spocks splash patch ...

Generell wird der plash angezeigt, hbe alerdings folgende PRobleme:

1.) Im silent mode, dropped der screen bevor der balken durch ist auf eine konsole ohne background image, nach einigen weiteren init steps, wenn die splashes gesetzt werden, ist dann der hintergrund für verbose vorhanden. Trotzdem sieht das echt unschön aus, daß dazwischen eine Lücke ist die mehrere Schritte des Init anhält.

2.) Aus irgendeinem grund klappt es bei mri nicht verschiedene hintergründe für verschiedene VCs zu nehmen, hat da jemand eine Idee ?

----------

## homer77

Auch bei mir wird die Konsole offensichtlich nicht im richtigen Modus gestartet.

meine grub.conf:

```
# Gentoo mit APM

title=Gentoo Linux (APM)

root (hd0,5)

kernel (hd0,5)/kernel-2.6.12-gentoo-r6 quiet root=/dev/hda8 video=vesafb-tng:1024x768-16@60,mtrr,ywrap apm=on acpi=off splash=silent,theme:NewLinux CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

initrd=(hd0,5)/fbsplash-newlinux-1024x768

```

Beim booten erhalte ich eine Fehlermeldung, die besagt, dass für mein Splash-Theme in /etc/splash keine 800x600.cfg mit 8bp zu finden sei.

Die Folge: Ich erhalte weder eine Bootscreen noch kriegen meine Konsolen einen Splash ("switched splash-state to off" steht dann da).

Im Kernel hab ich als default-Wert für vesa 1024x768@70 eingestellt - den Wert hab ich in der grub.conf auch schon getestet, leider ohne Erfolg.

Wenn hier jemand einen Tip hätte, wie es kommt, dass meine "video"-Kerneloption offenkundig ignoriert wird, wär ich echt verbunden  :Confused: 

----------

## Palatinum

jo, hatten wir schon länger her,

hier ist die lösung:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-357482.html

Gruß

----------

## homer77

Vielen Dank, Palatinum für die rasche Reaktion,

doch leider hilft der Thread nicht bei meinem Problem ... Meine Fehlermeldung bezieht sich nämlich auch nicht auf die Schrift, sondern mehr darauf, das richtige Config-file nicht öffnen zu können. 

Zudem wird überhaupt der falsche Videomodus gewählt: Ich will ja, wie oben zu sehen, nicht mit 800x600 sondern mit 1024x768-24@70 auf die Konsole.

Im Übrigen hab ich die vorgeschlagene Lösung mit der Schrift dennoch umgesetzt - leider ohne Erfolg.

Hier nochmal der Text meiner Fehlermeldung, damit Ihr Euch ein Bild machen könnt:

```
can't open config file /etc/splash/NewLinux/800x600.cfg

No 8bpp verbose picture specified in the theme config

No 8bpp silent picture specified in the theme config

Failed to get silent splash image
```

Im Übrigen hab ich jetzt vesafb-tng, vesa und das gute alte vga mit Kernel-support für 16bit-Farben ausprobiert - das Ergebnis ist leider immer dasselbe ...

Nochmals: Ich bin dankbar für jeden Hinweis  :Smile: 

----------

## Palatinum

ok, also mit der Schrift hast du geändert, das ist gut.

hast Du anschließend auch eine neue initrd erstellt??

```
# splash_geninitramfs -v -g /boot/fbsplash-newlinux-1024x768  -r 1024x768 newlinux
```

Probiere das nochmal aus.

Gruß

Pala

edit: Was mir noch aufgefallen ist, in Deiner grub.conf ist beim Video-Mode Newlinux groß geschrieben....vielleicht findet er deshalb auch nicht das 

Config-file.

----------

## homer77

 *Quote:*   

> Ja, das hab ich Graupe natürlich vergessen .... ich erstelle gleich eine neue initrd ....  Und man denkt doch immer: "Klar, hab ich an alles gedacht!!!" ... Denkste ...
> 
> Wegen des großgeschriebenen NewLinux: Ich versuchs nochmal anders, aber der Ordner im /etc/splash lautet halt auch /etc/splash/NewLinux - darum dachte ich, dass ich auch hier großschreiben muss ...
> 
> Ich versuchs dennoch und meld mich dann nochmal obs gefruchtet hat ...

 

Also, habs jetzt ausprobiert, doch leider bleiben die Probleme dieselben. Ich vermute langsam, dass es sich um ein Kernelproblem handelt, d.h., dass sich meine Einstellungen nicht mit meiner S3-Savage-Grafiklösung meines IBM-Thinkpad 23 vertragen.

Ich teste da vielleicht noch ein bisschen mit rum, aber ne tolle Idee hab ich eigentlich nicht ...

Übrigens hab ich mit dem emergence-Theme  verspätet einen 8bit-Farben-Splash bekommen, der allerdings äußerst unansehnlich war - und während der Boot-Laufzeit, war der auch noch nicht da, stattdessen die Fehlermeldung. 

Hat den jemand einen Schimmer, warum meine Konsole einfach im 800x600 8bit-Farben-Modus startet, obwohl ich ihr was anderes sage?

Ist das ein Treiberproblem?

Hab ich mich bei den Kerneloptionen verhauen?[/quote]

----------

## Palatinum

hm, glaube ich mittlerweile auch.

gibt hier auch im internationalen forum einige mit S3 Probs.

hier hat einer eine Lösung:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-339256-highlight-savage+framebuffer.html

hoffe es hilft Dir

----------

## homer77

Tausend Dank für die Hilfe, aber bei mir hat tatsächlich ein anderer Weg funktioniert, nämlich der Gegenteilige!

Ich hab den Savage-Support einfach komplett aus dem Kernel rausgenommen und siehe da: Bootsscreen mit Progressbar vom live-cd-theme! Herrlich!!!  :Very Happy: 

Vielleicht funktionert das auch mit dem savagefb-zeug, aber ich lass die Finger davon. Bei mir hat noch nie eine Bootscreen gefunzt und jetzt lass ich mir das nicht mehr nehmen  :Twisted Evil: 

Nochmals Tausend Dank, auch fürs mitfreuen  :Wink: 

P.S. Witzig ist übrigens, dass ich vesafb-tng in der Kernel kompiliert hab, in der grub.conf aber

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> video=vesafb:....
> 
> 

 

verwende. Und damit klappts. Da frag ich sicher nicht warum!

Tschüß und bis zum nächsten Mal.

----------

